# How to read the angles on this General Angle Protractor



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Degrees can be subdivided into degrees, min. and seconds. For what your doing your using the wrong saw and in my opion the wrong protractor.
I use one of these simple tools that tells me to within 1/2 a deg. what angle to set on the saw for a single cut or a double cut.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...b=13cfoct29&sigi=139al9opi&.crumb=cpCLpHoH11V

Then I use one of these http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=19489 to hold the piece while it's being cut.
By using the two tools any first time diy can cut crown.
It still does need to be cut up side down, but by just looking at the pictures on the Bench Dog jig it makes it simple to figure out how to set the saw.

What type saw are you trying to use that has that low a fence?


----------

